
S.o.l.i.d Windows Forms - nickproud
https://www.automationmission.com/2019/07/18/s-o-l-i-d-windows-forms/
======
PhilWright
Author gives an example of the S and O in SOLID but does not say anything
about the L, I or D. So the title should be 'S.O Windows Forms'.

